# WE have a lot of work to do **Videos now up**



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

First video is of Thunder 5th day under saddle. Just tried out the new mylar bit. Please no critique, I know I am making a lot of mistakes and my position is terrible, but we were just working on stuff. If you'd like to ad a tip, feel free. Please keep in mind that we had just worked the poop out of him and he was acting up terribly because the hay was being thrown to everyone
(super bowl, so the BO put it out early). he was very much a naughty boy on the ground earlier as well as in the saddle. 






Video is of us trotting for the first time also 5th day under saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't get the vid to work.  I am anxious to see thunder.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I know im having so much trouble with these stupid videos. I can't seem to upload them to youtube or photobucket. Apparently file is too big, but there's no way to resize it. I compressed it, I have it in AVI format, that's the only one I have. Ugh this is so frustrating.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well that's no fun. I wish that I had some pearls of wisdom to fix the files but that is not really my forte. Good luck.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks. right now i have myspace and FB trying to upload it. hopefully it will work!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Worked for me! Cute pony! =D


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you and he both are looking great. He has a nice trot


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Ya he looks like a pony doesn't he? hahha I was worried about that. Stink needs a bath too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's very cute. i can't wait to see a video of him in a week or two. I laughed when he stopped and refused to move for a minute. That's Ri's big thing. 'NO I WON'T GO"...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok Lacy, i think you're lying to us. There is no way that was his 5th ride!
Yeah he was being a bit of a dork, but he looked calm!
His trot looks amazing too!

I can't wait to see him in a few weeks!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww thanks you guys are too sweet!! No really though, the first 4 were just short 15-30 minute walks. he was such a huge brat that day!!! i will definitely post new videos in couple weeks!

I have my dressage teacher coming out wednesday to give me some tips as well. Thanks again guys!! He's just my big scruffy dirty stinky stubborn boy lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. He looks adorable. I love the way he moves and he is all the way mustang. I really don't see anything to suggest, looks like you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

You guys look so nice together! He is coming along really nicely. Good work.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!!! Today was a better ride. Turns out he might be slightly gaited. He does this weird thing every now and again in the trot in the hind. I can't point it out in the video, but people were noticing it today when I rode. I'm going to have my trainer look when she comes to see him for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree Lacy, awesome work with him! I think he looks soo good! There's a lot of potential there. Nice, smooth, trot. His head moves a lot but he's still getting used to it all ... can't wait to see his head start to come down for you .... aww... I love him, seriously!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man ya the head thing bugs me so much lol, but he'll get over it i hope!! ** fingers crossed**** lol

thanks Gracie!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fifth ride? How exciting  I can't wait to start riding Cobalt under saddle. I think it's really going to be exciting. Make sure you take lots of videos of the first few rides on him so you have something to compare later on. It's also nice to have those videos for safe keeping and a good souvenir of all the training he is going to be going thru, went thru and will eventually know 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

you guys look amazing for it being the 5th ride under saddle!!!


----------

